# first experience with a fly rod



## DAVELEE (Apr 19, 2004)

for fathers day my wife took me to spring hill farm in enon for lunch and surprised me with a fly rod and one of the members there showed me a little bit on how to use it. i think i am hooked. spring hill is sort of a private man made trout stream that they stock weekly with rainbows, steelhead and brown trout. after about an hour on the water getting the feel of the rod and the fly i finally got my first rainbow to take the fly, wow what an experience.
i ended up with 3 small rainbow trout and two nice steelheads. now i my head is spinning with ideas of where to try this new technique and as i read
in another post in the fly fishing thread i think the perfect fish for a fly rod is the skipjack in the ohio river you wont find a more aggressive, faster and acrobatic fish. now its just a matter of building up a collection of flies.
can anyone recommend some basic flys for panfish and maybe some
shiner or minnow imitiations for larger fish like bass, i would think smallmouth
bass in a creek on a fly rod would be very exciting.


----------



## wackyworm (May 1, 2004)

So where is this stream? Sounds kind of interesting. Farm ponds and big gills are a blast a on fly rod.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Its actually called Spring Run Trout Club, located NE of dayton at the intersection of Rt 70 and I-675. its a private club and many of my friends are members there, Instead of steelhead, were you confusing them with Brook Trout? They stock all trout in the stream which is like a long slow moving narrow pond. I enjoy moving water so I dont find it very chalenging but places like that can be quite fun and are the perfect spot to get someone started. Did he mention there is like a 15 year waiting list to get into that club?

Salmonid


----------



## vkutsch (Oct 28, 2005)

Davelee,
Panfish will hit almost anything you put out- small spiders and ants are deadly. Hoppers are my favorite, though. The best all-around fly has got to be the wooly bugger, I've caugt trout, bass, perch, pike, and little stripers on them.


----------



## DavidT (Feb 3, 2006)

Another endorsement for the wooly bugger as a great beginner's fly. Easy to tie and deadly.
And, you're right -- stream smallies on a fly are a rodeo!


----------



## jsalkas (Feb 18, 2005)

Beadhead Woolly Buggers... imitate crayfish, nymphs, baitfish, you name it. Great for bass and more importantly, carp!


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

i like nderwater bug immatations


----------



## big_fish (Dec 21, 2004)

Hi my name is big_fish and I am addicted to flyfishing lol get ready friend because it will happen to you and lets not forget flytying you might as well go all the way your wife will think you are nuts your buddys will not see you for weeks on end you dream of flys and fishing if I were you I would go back to bobber fishing there is no 28 day program us lol anyways have fun search the internet go to the library you can learn alot but if you can go with some one thats the ticket goodluck big_fish :B


----------



## captnroger (Apr 5, 2004)

Very cool. My first and only experience with a flyrod wasn't as pleasant. The reel was loaded up with that bright orange floating line. I whipped it back and forth several times for my first 'cast', and next thing I knew the fly was stuck in my hat and it looked like someone had sprayed me with silly string


----------



## tmccunn (Mar 21, 2006)

Poppers are great for panfish and bass. If you are looking to catch some bass in streams try a wolly bugger with a weighted head, let it sink to the bottom and skip it along and the bass wont be able to resist it. Another good one for bass and pan fish is a foam ant type deal with elastic tenticles hanging off.


----------



## DAVELEE (Apr 19, 2004)

it worked i tried the foam ant the other morning picked up two nice large mouths one was about 3 pds the other was about 2. i am not sure why but both strikes were some of the most aggressive i have ever seen. i have caught a lot of lm on buzzbaits, jitterbugs etc but both of these fish just absolutely exploded the water taking the ant, which is only about 3/4 of an inch long. on both fish i was stripping the ant back to the bank when i took a long pause of about 10 seconds then the next time i twitched it wham!!!


----------



## kingjohn (Apr 23, 2004)

At dusk with blugilll are actually ALOT of fun!!!!!!

Good to eat a few too.

Just learn to cast in tight places!!!!!!!!

Popper work well @ dusk for bass find one that a sink to it!


----------



## johno (Jun 27, 2006)

Bass on fly is a simple thing. Think terrestrial. Anything that'll mimic a top water bait will work. Foam anything will be a good bet, chernobyl ants, foam hoppers in grey and green, even mouse patterns and other trout yummies like Super X, black streamers / wooly buggers, sculpins or and bait fish imitation, just go crazy. The good thing about targeting bass and panfish of fly is that Ohio fish haven't seen all those tricks yet. You're window of opportunity here is good.

Jah Know


----------



## SweetFeet (Aug 7, 2006)

Pond fishing for bass and gills is a great time, and great practice. I spinned fish all my life, so I was really accustomed to 'setting the hook.' I do that with a flyrod and yank the fly right through their teeth. After a few dozen bluegill, I finally started to realize the important of a solid lift of the rod, instead of a violent jerk to set the hook. Pond fishing is a good way to practice your accuracy in casting. Did I mention it's a lot of fun!?


----------

